# Bakoda Padded Snowboard travel bag



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

i would have said i think so but if the add said to pop off the binding them mabye the bag is a tight fit. I would call up the makers of the bag and ask them.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I've got 3 of those bags. You can fit boards with bindings on in it no problem. They are not the best bag for air travel, but great for storage. I got mine dirt cheap so no complaints!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

mdc said:


> I've got 3 of those bags. You can fit boards with bindings on in it no problem. They are not the best bag for air travel, but great for storage. I got mine dirt cheap so no complaints!


Perfect, just the kind of firsthand info I needed. Just to be sure though, this is the padded version, not the basic board sleeve with no padding. I'm getting it for a friend who's old bag has no padding and is starting to tear, although it worked fine for plane trips with a little duct tape haha.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep, mine are padded. They also have wheels, not sure if the model you are looking at has wheels.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Wait, so your bags are wheeled? These do not, so if that's the case then they're totally different bags with different dimensions, so I'm back to square one...


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

bro just give them a call or call someone that sales them.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

mikemounlio said:


> I would call up the makers of the bag and ask them.





mikemounlio said:


> bro just give them a call


Well let's see...there's no Bakoda website. From what I can tell it's a subsidiary of Northwave. Their phone #'s are international in Italy and Germany.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, I just looked at my bags it is exactly the same as the one you posted but has wheels. Has the top storage area, the 2 storage areas on the outside of the main compartment and the same zipper to the board storage space. I think it's the exact same except without wheels. I say go for it!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Ordered it, so I guess we'll see...fingers crossed. Although they might look the same, I'm worried the dimensions might be different. Oh and on this bag, the top thing is to expand the bag from 160cm to 180cm length, not an extra compartment.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

I own one of the wheeled bakoda bags which I bought in 05, generally have been happy with it.
It has survived a 12 month round the world trip packed out to the max, and multiple OS flight trips after that
but it did require some running repairs. 

Just keep and eye on the edge of the board cuting through the bag fabric and be a bit gental with the main handle
as can have tendancy to rip off if you yank on it.

You shouldnt have a problem fitting a board with mounted bindings. The expansion is very useful, for storage I kept mine
in the 160 lenght while for trips I would use the 180 mode to stash more gear into it.

Hopefully the bag serves you well
__________________________________


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I have that exact bag. Got it off whiskey last year. It holds my hatchet wide with 390s perfect. its got plenty of room for bindings in there. I had a hard time putting my board with flows in it though, just because flows stick up so high unless you take them apart and fold them down. Any traditional bindings will fit.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the info, fellas. Bag arrives tomorrow so I'm not so worried now haha.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got one and love it

I have a space sack that gets more use though... Typically I'm just throwing the board in the back of my truck within a bag and the space sack is easier. The Bakoda is just bulky and such. It's what I bought for flying


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That's what it's gonna be used for. Storage and travel. We never really use any bags locally since boards go outside the car/truck.


----------

